# How to Start a new car wash business in Dubai?



## nijas333 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I would like to know the pros and cons of starting a new car wash business setup in Dubai. I would also like to know the initial setup cost and running cost for the same


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Con - You may never get rich
Pro - It's better than digging a ditch

Con - Some of the work is kind of hard, it's not the place if you plan to be a star
Pro - It's always cool, especially if the boss lets you act the fool


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> Con - You may never get rich
> Pro - It's better than digging a ditch
> 
> Con - Some of the work is kind of hard, it's not the place if you plan to be a star
> Pro - It's always cool, especially if the boss lets you act the fool



You've made my looong day slightly more bearable, thank you


----------



## nijas333 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thats a good comment though


----------

